
Twitter could end up being really profitable. But it’s a super risky stock. - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/11/04/twitter-could-end-up-being-really-profitable-but-its-a-super-risky-stock/
======
cpsaltis
I wouldn't consider it this risky. Twitter is the second largest social
network and in fact very different from competition. Facebook showed there are
enormous amounts of money to be made from social, it just takes some time to
figure it out and I'm sure Twitter can.

